# Video games you'd like to see as movies?



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Video games and Hollywood have a checkered past. I remember watching the original Mortal Kombat movie in theaters when I was a kid, and being totally blown away by it. To this day, it's still considered one of the best video game movies, which is sad, because have you watched it lately? It definitely wasn't the delightful experience I remember from my childhood. Though long-torso'd Goro was kinda funny.

It kind of got me thinking...what other games would I like to see turned into movies? Are there any games that lend themselves to movie-making? Any games you'd like to see made into movies?

The upcoming Mass Effect film (if it ever gets made) will need special treatment for it to be as richly cinematic as the games themselves. The in-game dialogue, in particular, was much better than most sci-fi movies I've seen. 

A game I'd really like to see made into a film of some kind (preferably animated) would be Cave Story.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I would really like to see a movie based off the couple of The Suffering games. Also, Zelda would be SWEET! Gears of War and Fable as well, since they're by far my favorite series. 

Super Mario brothers COULD be cool - as long as they don't make a super lame one like the old one from the 90's was. That movie was crap. Mortal Kombat was still absolutely awesome no matter what you say.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> Video games and Hollywood have a *checkered* past.


To me, _checkered_ implies both good and bad parts.

I'm trying to think of a vg-based movie that didn't suck absolute balls and make me wish I had those hours back.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> I'm trying to think of a vg-based movie that didn't suck absolute balls and make me wish I had those hours back.


Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Prince of Persia were okay. I remember when I first watched Mortal Kombat and Tomb Raider. They didn't see that bad at the time.

What about Super Mario Bros. ? :b


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Dead space can pull it off. In 3D


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> To me, _checkered_ implies both good and bad parts.
> 
> I'm trying to think of a vg-based movie that didn't suck absolute balls and make me wish I had those hours back.


I was trying to be diplomatic. Mission failed!

Another game that would make an interesting flick if handled properly:


----------



## clockwork orange (Jul 19, 2011)

I would say Metal Gear and Castlevania. 
And not a video game but a card game Magic the Gathering will probably be a hit and a decent film given the right writer and director.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Mirror's Edge !! 

I would do anything for a movie adaption - but for the love of god give it to someone with a bit of creative talent; I'm thinking Aronofsky, Fincher or Boyle personally :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

-Ninja Gaiden.
-Castlevania.
-Eve Online.
-Blackthorne
-Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl.
-Diablo...maybe? 

These two game would be really interesting as movies i think.

-Out of this world
-Flashback


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

The Mass Effect movie, I think, is either going to nail how a video game movie should be done, or its going to fall flat on its face. Same with the Uncharted movie.

I'm also really interested to see how they handle the Bioshock movie. 

They could make an awesome western if they did a movie of Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

god of war 
bioshock
half life
fallout
metal gear 
left 4 dead


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd like to see a Metroid movie.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

successful said:


> Dead space can pull it off. In 3D


Dead Space the movie would seem very much like Pandorum to me. Although, that could be cool, i didn't mind that movie.

All i can think of at the moment is Metal Gear Solid. Mass Effect too, but that's already happening?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Centipede.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Castlevania or Metroid would be awesome. Of course, they would need good writers, directors, actors, etc.


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

Final Fantasy. They always have the best stories.


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

Splinter Cell and Bioshock are really the only game i've ever played that I remember thinking about how great a movie version would be. A Halo, Gears, Assasins Creed or Mass Effect movie would be cool but I feel like hollywood would ruin it by making it some over the top popcorn flick, or completely botching it like they did wit the Doom movie.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

royal said:


> Final Fantasy. They always have the best stories.


Have you not seen Advent Children?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Something like Mass Effect would be cool, but a large appeal of the games are that you're in control of the choices being made. Not as far as the overall plot goes, obviously, but if you take away that sense of being somewhat involved in the story, you're really just left with a project that has Michael Bay's name written all over it. Lots of weapons, explosions, and CGI.

Not that awesome characters like Mordin don't have the potential of being equally as awesome movie characters, but if you take away all of that interactivity, will you be left with a two hour movie that lives up to the brand name? I'm skeptical.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Half life would be awesome...

Gordon Freeman - Robert Downey Jr.
Alyx - Jessica Alba
Barney - David Schwimmer
The Scientist - James Caan
Walter Breen - Christoph Waltz
Headcrab - Justin Bieber


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> Something like Mass Effect would be cool, but a large appeal of the games are that you're in control of the choices being made. Not as far as the overall plot goes, obviously, but if you take away that sense of being somewhat involved in the story, you're really just left with a project that has Michael Bay's name written all over it. Lots of weapons, explosions, and CGI.
> 
> Not that awesome characters like Mordin don't have the potential of being equally as awesome movie characters, but if you take away all of that interactivity, will you be left with a two hour movie that lives up to the brand name? I'm skeptical.


You have ample reason to be skeptical of a Mass Effect film project. Even the best video game movies fall under the 'dumb-but-fun' category, and the very worst among them are, well, soul-crushing. But, if any video game universe lends itself to the silver screen, it's Mass Effect. In fact, if it's impossible to make a good Mass Effect movie, I'd wager that it's impossible to make a good video game movie, _period_.


----------



## davidburke (Mar 23, 2009)

mass effect and halo


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

God of war! And that's about it.... Maybe Heavy rain?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

none of them.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> God of war! And that's about it.... Maybe Heavy rain?


Playing Heavy Rain was almost like watching a movie lol. I wouldn't mind seeing Infamous if they made a movie out of it. Or Parasite Eve...man that game is strange.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

They should remake the movie Goldeneye, but make it based on the N64 game.


----------



## Mr Self Destruct (Jan 8, 2010)

I would like to see the Bioshock movie get picked back up, last i heard it got canceled. :/
A half life movie would be epic too.


----------



## Gracelizabeth96 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think pokemon would make a good movie.
Forever alone used Continue Trolling. It was super effective.


----------



## blackbird87 (Jan 24, 2011)

0lly said:


> They should remake the movie Goldeneye, but make it based on the N64 game.


haha this is EXACTLY how I remember that game. Man I miss it.

I'd like to see either a COD movie (which I believe was talked about before) or the Legend of Zelda.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> Video games and Hollywood have a checkered past. I remember watching the original Mortal Kombat movie in theaters when I was a kid, and being totally blown away by it. To this day, it's still considered one of the best video game movies, which is sad, because have you watched it lately? It definitely wasn't the delightful experience I remember from my childhood. Though long-torso'd Goro was kinda funny.


I think the original MK still holds up as an entertaining popcorn flick. Unlike many adaptations, it stayed true to the source material and didn't take itself too seriously. The sequel, on the other hand....*shudder*

Street Fighter is also worth a watch, if for nothing more than Raul Julia's hilariously over-the-top portrayal of Bison.

Most video games simply don't translate well to the big screen, unless they're story-centric. Like Metal Gear for, example, which could be done well. But stuff like Castlevania, Zelda, Mario, Mega Man, which center around game play, it just can't be done in live-action without ending up ridiculously goofy and forced.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think Starcraft could possibly work. One of the big problems with it is writing a good script for it. It needs characters and a decent storyline. I wouldn't want to see it end up as a series of battle scenes. Most likely it would be turned in to a bad clone of a Aliens vs Predator movie.

Xenosaga is another game that I found had an interesting story, but I only played the first out of three games. I have my doubts that it would be a good idea. Would those characters be believable in a live action movie? I also remember the mediocre Xenosaga anime series... :S


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen.

Great story.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

World of Warcraft 
I believe there already is one in the making.. or there was anways.

Could anyone imagine how boring a movie based on the Sims would be?
There really wouldn't be any point in it, lol.

Hmmm, Battlefield?


----------



## ShadowLand (Aug 16, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid but knowing Hollywood, they would ruin it like they ruined others.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mr Self Destruct said:


> I would like to see the Bioshock movie get picked back up, last i heard it got canceled. :/
> A half life movie would be epic too.


Yeah I heard the problem with the Bioshock movie was that they felt like they couldn't do the story justice without giving it an R rating. Doing the story properly would also require a large budget and studios were hesitant to give that much funding to an R rated film based off a video game. A shame because the story really is great and seeing Rapture and the Big Daddies on screen would be awesome.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> Yeah I heard the problem with the Bioshock movie was that they felt like they couldn't do the story justice without giving it an R rating. Doing the story properly would also require a large budget and studios were hesitant to give that much funding to an R rated film based off a video game. A shame because the story really is great and seeing Rapture and the Big Daddies on screen would be awesome.


I would love to see Christopher Nolan direct a Bioshock movie!


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> I would love to see Christopher Nolan direct a Bioshock movie!


Yes, Nolan is one of my favorite directors right now. I think Ridley Scott, James Cameron, or Spielberg would also be excellent choices to direct BioShock.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not sure why i'd want to see any vg turned into a movie. If it's done well, the game would be a better story-telling method. And if it's just about explosions, then I'd rather make things explode myself, rather than watch it happen. I just can't think of any game that could be improved upon by being in movie form? (even if they're just using the setting, why not make it a game and have it be more involving?)

Unless, of course, someone turns around and makes a Call of Duty (or whatever generic franchise) movie that's the next _apocalypse now_. But does anyone really think that's going to happen? No, me neither.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I'm not sure why i'd want to see any vg turned into a movie.


Wouldn't you agree, though, that's it's somewhat interesting to see something that you care about interpreted into a different medium? The Star Wars prequels became suddenly not-so-awful once they got turned into novels, after all.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> Wouldn't you agree, though, that's it's somewhat interesting to see something that you care about interpreted into a different medium? The Star Wars prequels became suddenly not-so-awful once they got turned into novels, after all.


You know I've heard this from a lot of people. I'm curious what was it about the novels that made them better. Was it just better to picture the story in your head without all the awful acting from people like Hayden Christensen?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The Silent 1 said:


> You know I've heard this from a lot of people. I'm curious what was it about the novels that made them better. Was it just better to picture the story in your head without all the awful acting from people like Hayden Christensen?


I'm glad you asked!

Pretty much everything bad about the prequels is subdued in the novels. The dialogue is enhanced considerably, and the more obnoxious elements of the films are either glossed over or given explanations to make them less bizarre. The Phantom Menace book is a fun read, with a portentous opening scene that puts the movie's to shame (not that that's saying much). Sadly, though, some parts Attack of the Clones were so bad that not even R.A. Salvatore's treatment could save them, such as Anakin and Padme's romantic frolicking.

The Revenge of the Sith novel was especially good, I think, in how it painted Anakin as bitter and jaded, making his fall feel more like a natural progression. Also, Palpatine is a much different character in the novel. He's a fun, hammy villain in the movie, but in the novel, he's _bad_. His fight with Mace Windu is a lot different in the book.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Live-action Katamari Damacy.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> Wouldn't you agree, though, that's it's somewhat interesting to see something that you care about interpreted into a different medium? The Star Wars prequels became suddenly not-so-awful once they got turned into novels, after all.


I didn't even know they had been novelized (or rather, i assumed they had been, but in the usual crappy movie novelization manner). I wonder who had to take one for the team and actually read them to find out they didn't suck absolute arse? I sat through the movies, the last thing I'd want to do is repeat that experience, but in an extended fashion that requires more effort.

And I guess it might be interesting to see what might happen (though, if previous vg movies are any indication, it be more like watching a car crash kind of interesting), but i don't feel a movie adaptation would really _add_ anything to the experience that wasn't provided already in the game.:stu Maybe I'm hoping for too much.


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

American McGee's Alice would make a pretty awesome movie.

I'd love to see a Sonic the Hedgehog movie too. But only if it's done in the style of the CGI cutscenes.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts in CGI.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto.
Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd like to see em take a swing at Starfox also.


----------



## sapik (Aug 30, 2011)

Assassin's creed. Does anybody already post this?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Someone has probably already said this, but Metal Gear Solid...Any of them.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Outcast (PC, 1999) would make an epic sci-fi movie. The intro video sequence is already very impressive along with the orchestral soundtrack.


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Ckg2011 said:


> Grand Theft Auto.
> Red Dead Redemption.


I was hoping someone would say Red Dead Redemption.

I would watch that.


----------



## Harassment Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd love The Sims and World of Warcraft but I do believe they are being made! Phoenix Wright series would be an awesome movie too.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Assassin's Creed series, when it ends. I should be noted that it needs to be super long, maybe longer than the lord of the rings, to get the entire detail and storyline across.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

FABLE 2!!!! :clap


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

I would have loved to see Neill Bloomkamp's Halo movie.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Prince of Persia if they followed the trilogy storyline. Not the lousy thing they put together for the earlier film uke


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

God of War. But, knowing Hollywood, they most likely have zero knowledge of the game and somehow want to make it more "realistic" and Kratos will somehow end up being a math teacher.


----------



## Harassment Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

Gerbil said:


> ^_^ I think You should see this.
> http://www.comicsalliance.com/2011/05/27/phoenix-wright-movie/


Ahh! That's amazing. Looks like my list is complete then :clap


----------



## AntonAnlode500 (Jul 19, 2011)

Id like to see a movie off Guild Wars, that would be awesome


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

need for speed would be a great movie!


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

olschool said:


> need for speed would be a great movie!


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Probably Assassins Creed or Fallout New Vegas. So many ways it could go wrong though. I tend to avoid any film thats been inspired by a game. There's just been so many bad ones. Amnesia Dark Descent could be a decent horror though.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Please make these into movies...

1.Bioshock
2.Mass effect
3.Halo
4.Dead Space
5.Crysis


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> A game I'd really like to see made into a film of some kind (preferably animated) would be Cave Story.


Not relevant but they are make 3ds cave story, which I think it will ruin it.

Heavy Rain might be good considering its meant to be a interactive film or something like that. But too many choices and short sequences so idk.
Yeah and reading down I think fable 2 would be a film they could actually make. Infamous film is meant to be in production but if they were to make a infamous 2 film they leave out so much in it that it annoys me. (Still one of my favourite games but so much stuff that is missed for me its rushed)

--But personally I think if any trailer told the audience its based on a game it would probably put people off watching it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Marble Madness


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah, Mass Effect for sure, and maybe Fallout series so that its better than The Book of Eli and The Road


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Xenosaga, as a movie trilogy like Lord of the Rings.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, what about Gears of War??? It's a great story and the characters are awesome - seems like the game is already pretty cinematic so I'd think a movie wouldn't be too tough for them to put together.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Definatly one of the elder scrolls that would be so good I would love to see Oblivion made into a movie or even skyrim but after ive completed skyrim that is xD.


----------



## autumnsfall (Oct 5, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I would really like to see a movie based off the couple of The Suffering games. Also, Zelda would be SWEET! Gears of War and Fable as well, since they're by far my favorite series.
> 
> Super Mario brothers COULD be cool - as long as they don't make a super lame one like the old one from the 90's was. That movie was crap. Mortal Kombat was still absolutely awesome no matter what you say.


They made a Zelda television show:






But I would love to see that Halo movie come out any day now...


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

rgrwng said:


> Assassin's Creed series, when it ends. I should be noted that it needs to be super long, maybe longer than the lord of the rings, to get the entire detail and storyline across.


:agree


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

halo ofcourse


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

The woven stories of Half Life and Portal are already so complex they'd make for a perfect movie. And the orwellian setting could allow them to explore alternatives to the classical action flick. 
I'd much rather the developed the "rebelling against the authority" angle than the "die aliens die" one. Freeman could be a secondary caracter in the background. Forever silent.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto and God Of War.

I love Silent Hill and Resident Evil.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Chrono Trigger
Dragon Warrior
Phantasy Star
Blaster Master
Shinobi
Ninja Gaiden


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Fable 3


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Ritchie (Nov 10, 2008)

Star Wars: The Old Republic!


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

The Witcher. Hell yes.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Tenchu, Double Dragon, Outrun 3D, Bad Dudes, Wonder Boy these games would all make hilarious comedy's.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Fallout


----------



## texaspenguin (Aug 23, 2011)

At first, I was inclined to say both Assassins' Creed and Halo, but I really think movies of either one would infuriate me because it wouldn't be true to the original. If they did do a movie for either one, I think it should be supplemental and not follow the game. For instance, Assassin's Creed could follow the story of one of Elzo's ancestors that isn't covered in the game. The Splinter Cell games would probably make a good movie without upsetting anyone.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

erasercrumbs said:


>


Definitely. Not only should they make a movie, but also a good game remake.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Logan X said:


> Definitely. Not only should they make a movie, but also a good game remake.


To be honest, I think I actually enjoyed the gameplay of the Genesis Shadowrun more, but the SNES had a _much_ better story, and was generally more attractive.

In any case, I do hope the future of the Shadowrun franchise wasn't demolished by that lackluster FPS version Microsoft published a few years ago.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Fallout 3 and Mass Effect.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Definitely Mass Effect, or a MGS movie with David Hayter as Snake.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts as an anime


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Last of us. Hehe


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Something from Deus Ex series , would make a good Sci-Fi movie.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

alwaysgone said:


> I would have to say FFVIII =D...or Chrono Trigger :b





Kim Ung-yong said:


> Chrono Trigger
> Dragon Warrior
> Phantasy Star
> Blaster Master
> ...


I majorly agree with Chrono Trigger. Surprised Ninja Gaiden and Shinobi have yet to be grabbed up. For the oldschool, I'll throw in Gauntlet, Megaman, and Legend of Zelda. Very shocked the latter has gone untouched, with all the games it has.

Final Fantasy IV, VI, VII, VIII or X/X-2 would make fantastic movies.

Like others've said, Bioshock would be cool.

Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver & " " 2
Legacy of Kain: Defiance
Would be a cool trilogy.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I'd love to see a Final Fight movie, in the vein of an 80s action flick. I'd imagine it being like one of Steven Seagal's early films. I wish they'd made it in the 80s, with Seagal as Guy (at least he pretends to be Japanese, and he looks a lot like the original sprite art), Michael Dudikoff as Cody, and obviously Jesse Ventura as Haggar. Cody's kidnapped girlfriend Jessica could be Jennifer Grey.

Of course, the real Andre the Giant would still be around, to play the Andore family.  Abigail could be Arnold, with a Mohawk. Brigitte Nielsen would be Poison. Damnd would be Mr T, with a wig of blonde dreadlocks. :lol Rolento could be Jean-Claude Van Damme, with a big scar on his face. Edi E. could be Carl Weathers, with a big beard and police uniform. You could just hire a bunch of WWF wrestlers to play all the grunts, like Earthquake and Typhoon as Bill Bull and G Oriber.

It writes itself! The only casting decision I'm struggling with, is the end boss, Belger. Maybe Telly Savalas, with an amish beard stuck on, lol.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always wanted a Kingdom Hearts movie. I heard rumours years ago just after Kingdom Hearts II came out that they were planning on making a movie or an anime. Of course it never happened. Somehow I don't think Disney would take too kindly to that.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Xenoblade Chronicles!!!!!!


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Silent Hill. Oh wait...

How about a _good _Silent Hill movie. That'll do.


----------



## Logston (Nov 27, 2013)

Fable- The Lost Chapters


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MGS


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Crash Bandicoot


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Fallout it would have to be animated.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Ninja Gaiden!  It would look so badass if it was filmed and edited like the movie "Avatar"


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Fable, it's not long so i think it will be quite easy to adapt into a movie


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Uncharted. There's so much that can be done with that one.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hasn't anyone said Starcraft? The first campaigns' stories could make an epic saga, but it'd be hard as hell, specially knowing Hollywood.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

No More Heroes would be hilarious.


----------



## Nikola (Dec 11, 2013)

Metro, Amnesia or Mafia. But The Witcher would kill as a tv series!


----------

